# Light or Dark roast?



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Despite the "fashion" of roasting lighter these days some people prefer dark roasted coffee. Light roasting has a place in highlighting flavours, especially in brewed methods, that would otherwise be lost in espresso. Call it market research, but what do you prefer?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I prefer roasts on the darker side of medium. We actually use that to describe one of our coffees and it made me giggle.

Generally a dark roast man when it comes to blends but some single origin coffees deserve lighter roasts, even as espresso (I'm thinking of you machacamarca).

The trends we have seen at Taylor's, in the roast & ground market, is a resurging preference for dark roasts.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't like to taste roast too much and I'm not a huge fan of bittersweet at this time, but I am interested in pushing the boundaries of my taste preferences.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Both have their place for me - sometimes you want that deep flavour that only a dark roast can really offer, but I tend to drink lighter roasts more often.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Whatever is suited to the bean to bring out the best. I can't see any reason to dark roast floral African beans as you'll burn off those delicate flavours, but equally some beans like Indonesian need a darker roast to bring out the flavours.

I'm still struggling with making light roasts work in espresso. I get the point and love the flavours but not the acidity.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I prefer roasts on the darker side of medium. We actually use that to describe one of our coffees and it made me giggle.
> 
> Generally a dark roast man when it comes to blends but some single origin coffees deserve lighter roasts, even as espresso (I'm thinking of you machacamarca).
> 
> The trends we have seen at Taylor's, in the roast & ground market, is a resurging preference for dark roasts.


I think I know what you mean. It may be a Full City where it appears dark but the oils are not present on the surface - just before 2nd crack.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

At this stage in my espresso journey, all I'm looking for is a shot that's palatable. Once I find that I can answer the question. In the meantime I reckon it's about time to order the grinder.

Al


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

> I think I know what you mean. It may be a Full City where it appears dark but the oils are not present on the surface - just before 2nd crack.


I actually asked today about how we roast. We do 300kg at a time and can't obviously listen out for crackling so we use well calibrated temperature/time profiles and roast to a specified colour. We then grind a sample of the roast and test using a colour meter.

Not as loving as listening out for cracking but this is mass industry.

Personally I like to delve into the fringes of the second crack region which equates to a colour reading of about 90


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I prefer the aroma of lighter roasts but the acidity is too much for my GRD hence I tend to stick with dark stuff.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> roast to a specified colour. We then grind a sample of the roast and test using a colour.
> 
> Personally I like to delve into the fringes of the second crack region which equates to a colour reading of about 90


Do you have an Agtron?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Dark roast for me an espresso drinks hands down. I've had plenty of dark and medium roasts, always preferring the dark. I want some more Izzo beans, they were lush.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Do you have an Agtron?


The agtron looks like a substantial machine.

We use a probat colorette meter. The colour ranges for our coffees changes every week based on what green bean we have available. It can be hard to know what's 'in spec' and what isn't.


----------

